# Ok, Seriously



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

What happened to the smokin hot chicks that want to meet me and live only 3.5 miles away. Now there is some haggard drunk chick with prison tats that wants to be naughty, no thanks, bring the hot ones back. LOL Chris


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

LOL

I figured out how to get Google to stop showing the more... "sexy" ads here on the site. Sorry if you are disappointed. You could always click on some of the othe links to help support the site.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

AaronC said:


> LOL
> 
> I figured out how to get Google to stop showing the more... "sexy" ads here on the site. Sorry if you are disappointed. You could always click on some of the othe links to help support the site.


aww man, there goes my number one reason to visit this site .


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

August West said:


> What happened to the smokin hot chicks that want to meet me and live only 3.5 miles away. Now there is some haggard drunk chick with prison tats that wants to be naughty, no thanks, bring the hot ones back. LOL Chris


hey? we get whom we attract lol


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Imperial said:


> LOL
> 
> I figured out how to get Google to stop showing the more... "sexy" ads here on the site. Sorry if you are disappointed. You could always click on some of the othe links to help support the site.


aww man, there goes my number one reason to visit this site . 
















[/quote]you stil got me Imp, i have a photo in my speedos if you want?


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

newconvert said:


> LOL
> 
> I figured out how to get Google to stop showing the more... "sexy" ads here on the site. Sorry if you are disappointed. You could always click on some of the othe links to help support the site.


aww man, there goes my number one reason to visit this site . 
















[/quote]you stil got me Imp, i have a photo in my speedos if you want?
[/quote]

only if your 3.5 miles away and ready for a good time.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Imperial said:


> LOL
> 
> I figured out how to get Google to stop showing the more... "sexy" ads here on the site. Sorry if you are disappointed. You could always click on some of the othe links to help support the site.


aww man, there goes my number one reason to visit this site . 
















[/quote]you stil got me Imp, i have a photo in my speedos if you want?
[/quote]

only if your 3.5 miles away and ready for a good time.








[/quote]i can be!


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

AaronC said:


> LOL
> 
> I figured out how to get Google to stop showing the more... "sexy" ads here on the site. Sorry if you are disappointed. You could always click on some of the othe links to help support the site.


OK, but it really seems like a crappy trade to me.

I will click on a couple everyday, I just clicked the one on how to get cheaper tampons, don't know what I'll use them for but always looking for a good deal. LOL Chris


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Hmmm. These ads are user targeted, so I have to ask why Google feels that you need tampons....


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

August West said:


> LOL
> 
> I figured out how to get Google to stop showing the more... "sexy" ads here on the site. Sorry if you are disappointed. You could always click on some of the othe links to help support the site.


OK, but it really seems like a crappy trade to me.

I will click on a couple everyday, I just clicked the one on how to get cheaper tampons, don't know what I'll use them for but always looking for a good deal. LOL Chris
[/quote]i find them useful as hearing protection, looks a little odd with the strings hanging out of your ears, but they are cheap and reusable.


----------

